# Zahlen immer zweistellig



## techdevil (2. Nov 2009)

Hi,

ich habe eine Methode, die aus einer beliebigen Anzahl von Sekunden die Zeit in Stunden, Minuten, Sekunden so errechnet, dass die Variablen "Std", "Min" und "Sek" am Ende den gewünschten Wert haben, dieser aber auch einstellig sein kann. 
z.B. 3 Stunden, 12 Minuten, 2 Sekunden wäre:

Std=3
Min=12
Sek=2

Jetzt möchte ich, dass die Methode folgenden String als return hat(Beispiel):

03:12:02

Also, dass die Zahlen zweistellig zurückgegeben werden.
Wie realisier ich das?


----------



## eRaaaa (2. Nov 2009)

```
int std = 3;
		int min = 12;
		int sek = 2;
		DecimalFormat df = new DecimalFormat("00");
		String uhrzeit = df.format(std) + ":" + df.format(min) + ":"
				+ df.format(sek);
		return uhrzeit;
```


----------



## Spacerat (2. Nov 2009)

Wenn man bereits alles selbst berechnet hat genügt dieses:
	
	
	
	





```
String.format("%02d:%02d:%02d", hours, minutes, seconds);
```
Ansonsten geht's iwie auch einfacher über die Klasse [c]DateFormat[/c].


----------

